
Microsoft’s racist chatbot returns with drug-smoking Twitter meltdown - sxp
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/mar/30/microsoft-racist-sexist-chatbot-twitter-drugs?CMP=fb_gu
======
jxy

        This isn’t the first time Microsoft has launched 
        public-facing AI chatbots. Its Chinese XiaoIce chatbot 
        successfully interacts with more than 40 million people 
        across Twitter, Line, Weibo and other sites but the 
        company’s experiments targeting 18- to 24-year-olds in 
        the US on Twitter has resulted in a completely different 
        animal.
    

I guess in China the state regulates internet so that Microsoft's bot has a
free supervisor.

